# New Toys!



## Juanmoretime (Nov 24, 2001)

This:










and this:










Not a 100% accurate. These came in 583 grams on the office scale for arms, rings and cups.


----------



## WheresWaldo (Nov 29, 2005)

Juanmoretime said:


> This:


I have been eyeing this product but know nothing about it, only seen it on ebay. Make sure you report back when you have used it a while.


----------



## DIRT BOY (Aug 22, 2002)

WheresWaldo said:


> I have been eyeing this product but know nothing about it, only seen it on ebay. Make sure you report back when you have used it a while.


Lot's of guys on MTBR are using them and say they are better than NOKONs. I hated the look at first but they are growing on me a little. I think I might try some myself.

The don't corrode or make noise like the Nokon cables and are lighter.


----------



## DIRT BOY (Aug 22, 2002)

Juanmoretime said:


> This:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Camoy Record was not good enough??  .

Those are SWEET but not at that price. I am finally goin to go with External cranks. For me it's Campy Record or FSA K-Force LIGHT with lighter rings and hardware Man, those are light!

Enjoy the ZIPPs!!


----------



## fleck (Mar 25, 2005)

purdy :thumbsup: 

full report expected on the cables/housing


----------



## cotocalicyclist (Feb 18, 2006)

Wow, that is some nice stuff. 

I have been eyeing the Vuma Quad for a while now, but I am still waiting for them to start selling the Italian threaded version of the BB. 

I also use Nokons on my brakes but found them too unreliable for shifting. I would be curious to hear a report on how they compare in that area to the Nokons.

In any case, please keep us updated. A couple pics of the crank on your bike would be fantastic as well.


----------



## WheresWaldo (Nov 29, 2005)

Sorry to resurrect this older thread, but I was curious about an update to the Alligator iLink cables. It is still not listed on Alligator's web site.


----------



## DIRT BOY (Aug 22, 2002)

WheresWaldo said:


> Sorry to resurrect this older thread, but I was curious about an update to the Alligator iLink cables. It is still not listed on Alligator's web site.


Price Point has them.


----------



## WheresWaldo (Nov 29, 2005)

DIRT BOY said:


> Price Point has them.


Knew that but I was really looking for a review.


----------



## DIRT BOY (Aug 22, 2002)

WheresWaldo said:


> Knew that but I was really looking for a review.


Why would Alligator have any decent reviews? Go to MTBR and search the WW Board there. LOT'S of guys there using them in MTB condtions and have nothing but prasise for them.

I hope that helps.


----------



## WheresWaldo (Nov 29, 2005)

I found a bunch of reviews in the MTB forum over at WeightWeenies.
Generally good.


----------



## clgtide1 (Jul 24, 2002)

So how about a review on the Zipps....? I finally found a set locally last weekend. I am very very tempted.


----------



## Juanmoretime (Nov 24, 2001)

clgtide1 said:


> So how about a review on the Zipps....? I finally found a set locally last weekend. I am very very tempted.


What can I say. Stiff? Yes. Quick shifting? Fantastic looking? Yes. Very smooth bearings? Yes. I've ridden Stronglight Pulsions, THM Claviculas, Campy Record Ultras wiyh upgraded ceramic bearings and I wouldn't go back to any of the others. The Records are a close second but loose some points on the crappy stock bearings. I pulled mine out at 4,000 miles and while they had not failed they did have detectable play. The VumaQuads have the same, well actually .5mm narrower, q-angle. What else is better than the Ultra's? The larger crank bearings. Record uses a 37X25X6 to the Vuma's 42X30X7. I like the idea of more balls in the bearing supporting the larger bottom bracket axle. 

Some may consider the ability to go from a standard crank to a compact with just a ring change a big advantage too.

If you have the money go ahead. You won't be disappointed.


----------



## Forrest Root (Dec 22, 2006)

Juanmoretime said:


> What can I say. Stiff? Yes. Quick shifting? Fantastic looking? Yes. Very smooth bearings? Yes. I've ridden Stronglight Pulsions, THM Claviculas, Campy Record Ultras wiyh upgraded ceramic bearings and I wouldn't go back to any of the others. The Records are a close second but loose some points on the crappy stock bearings. I pulled mine out at 4,000 miles and while they had not failed they did have detectable play. The VumaQuads have the same, well actually .5mm narrower, q-angle. What else is better than the Ultra's? The larger crank bearings. Record uses a 37X25X6 to the Vuma's 42X30X7. I like the idea of more balls in the bearing supporting the larger bottom bracket axle.
> 
> Some may consider the ability to go from a standard crank to a compact with just a ring change a big advantage too.
> 
> If you have the money go ahead. You won't be disappointed.


So, you actually ride your bikes? I didn't think it was actually possible to ride WW bikes as daily riders. Isn't that what was discovered/revealed here and on other forums? And I thought the general consensus was that you were a poseur, that only rides his bike to the discount espresso shack--you know, it's in that old film developing shack at the strip mall down the street from you. The shack has to two tables outside with plastic lawn chairs.....? 

I think the Vuma cranks would be more interesting if you could get a 36T chainring or if they had more chainrings available in general. With that said, I'm gonna ante up for some Phil Wood bearings.....or maybe some even better steel bearings....when the new frame comes and I move the Record CT UTs to the new scooter. I'm gonna get me one of those Ice Toolz BB facer and tap. Do you know how much they weigh or what their moment of inertia is? Could I go faster with a lighter weight BB facer and tap? Is AX still making their CF BB facer and tap?


----------



## Juanmoretime (Nov 24, 2001)

Forrest Root said:


> So, you actually ride your bikes? I didn't think it was actually possible to ride WW bikes as daily riders. Isn't that what was discovered/revealed here and on other forums? And I thought the general consensus was that you were a poseur, that only rides his bike to the discount espresso shack--you know, it's in that old film developing shack at the strip mall down the street from you. The shack has to two tables outside with plastic lawn chairs.....?
> 
> I think the Vuma cranks would be more interesting if you could get a 36T chainring or if they had more chainrings available in general. With that said, I'm gonna ante up for some Phil Wood bearings.....or maybe some even better steel bearings....when the new frame comes and I move the Record CT UTs to the new scooter. I'm gonna get me one of those Ice Toolz BB facer and tap. Do you know how much they weigh or what their moment of inertia is? Could I go faster with a lighter weight BB facer and tap? Is AX still making their CF BB facer and tap?


Well... I do have a punch card from the faux pas espresso shop and they do hold a set of cleat covers and plastic bags for me so I don't soil my shoes. Carrying the cleat covers would just be too much weight. Those plastic chairs remind me of my AX-Lightness Sprint saddle. 

You could definitely be lighter and faster with the AX tools. I understand due to the hand made process that each tool goes thru that your great great grand children will bring them to you when the man in brown shows up with them at the nursing home along with your plaque of recognition for being the oldest person on the planet. Please post a review after you use the tools.

The Phils are not a bad idea. The Ultra's work very well for a much longer time with after market bearings. I had installed Endro hybrids in mine and they did feel smoother than the stock for the couple of hundred miles I had rode them.


----------

